# How far to the next gas station?



## Guest

_"No, I don't look stupid. No, I don't look stupid. No, I don't look stupid" ...

"If I repeat it often enough, I might actually start to believe myself. In the meantime, just sit up straight and look proud and policeman-like..."_


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> _"No, I don't look stupid. No, I don't look stupid. No, I don't look stupid" ...
> 
> "If I repeat it often enough, I might actually start to believe myself. In the meantime, just sit up straight and look proud and policeman-like..."_



frogblogger,

You've got it all wrong! That's the Chiang Mai governments way of saving gas for their motorcycles and cars. Get a few prisoners to provide bipedal power and work off some of their energy so they'll be too tired to commit more crimes.


----------



## Guest

Of course! How stupid of me. Obvious, innit!


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Of course! How stupid of me. Obvious, innit!



frogblogger,

The next photo we see will be of farangs pushing that motorcycle instead of he locals. That will be our daily exercise while awaiting deportation or until we've served our sentence. Think of all that Baht the government will save.


----------

